# Pinholes in Tiger Lotus



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope someone can make some suggestions to help me with my 75G planted tank.

Here are the details of the tank: 
One 48" fluorescent tube Marineland Eclipse Natural daylight (came with the tank)
Marineland Double Bright lights (36")
CaribSea Amazon instant cycle substrate
400 Marineland Emperor Filter, 280 Marineland Emperor Filter
2 airstones at each end of the tank
6 Angels, 4 small clown loaches, 2 tiny bushynose plecos, 10 kuhli loaches
Supplementing biweekly with Plant Nutrition liquid by Tropica Aquacare
Temperature is kept at 78 degrees
AM 0, Na 50, NI 0, PH 7.8

I am finding that my lotuses are growing quickly but the leaves are getting holes in them - mostly the green leaved plant on one side of the tank. It is also growing some green algae but I think that has more to do with the fact that I keep the light on for about 14 hours per day.

Are my plants getting eaten or are they lacking a mineral etc?

What should I change that isn't going to break the bank? Your suggestions are appreciated...


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

more than likely you have a deficiency.
why are you running your lights 14 hours a day?
also, i would try some root tabs. they are pretty inexpensive less then $1 online. i find struggling plants especially root feeders like lotus will benefit from them the most.

good luck, also prune the plant of dead leaves.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Potassium deficiency. 

Like chriscro said, root tabs may help you. A different all around fert like Flourish may also help. It really depends on the extent of the deficiency. If neither of these help, try Flourish Potassium or switch to dry ferts.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Does it sound like a potassium deficiency? I saw Flourish Potassium at the store today, but didnt buy it since I had hoped for some advice on here...thanks! I do use the occasional root tab for lilies I forgot to add.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Google pinholes + potassium and I'm sure you'll get a lot of hits. The only other real culprit can be snails.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Ok another question; how come the red leaved lotus is perfect and the green leaved lotus has pinholes? All the other plants are fine...well except for the hairgrass which I cant seem to keep alive for very long...


----------

